# certificate of no-criminal record for Malaysian



## malog (Aug 12, 2016)

I wish to apply for China Residence permit (China green card) but was told to submit certificate of no-criminal record . Does any one know how to apply for certificate of no-criminal record for Malaysian? Thank you.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

malog said:


> I wish to apply for China Residence permit (China green card) but was told to submit certificate of no-criminal record . Does any one know how to apply for certificate of no-criminal record for Malaysian? Thank you.


Each country is different on this subject but you need to speak to your embassy on this one. From experience when the PSB asks for this certificate, they already know you cannot get one as most countries see this as a human rights abuse issue. So they, the PSB are saying sod off we are not helping you.

What part of China are you in?


----------



## malog (Aug 12, 2016)

Eric, thanks for the reply. Will check with the embassy. I'm located in Shanghai.


----------

